# NEW RIDE



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats on your new ride.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

New toy for you, nice.
New mods for new toy, what and when?
Pics of mods to new toy, post!
Got it?


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

10-4 google master, first on the short list is a trolling motor luckily is it already wired for one it is just a matter of saving and picking one out, next will be some nice electronics, 3rd a nice bobs jackplate unless tom can make me one for this motor, 4th either a power pole or a wang anchor, gosh i am glad my soon to be wife is a nurse this is starting to sound expensive lol.


Alex


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Hmmm Call me.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats! Those are great little boats, and will really haul the mail with a 60!

I put myself through the first year of college selling those little guys, along with the 1720, great little do-all boats.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Wanna trade ;D? Haha kidding...

Congrats man that's an amazing looking boat. Head over to Tampa soon man...I owe you a fishing trip. We'll go half day my boat then half day yours...my gas.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice rigg.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

bobs utra jack....perfect for that rig.....tom  prob could do one.....but, whatever...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

swweeettt, congrats on your new machine


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats, Alex. Very nice ride.

Kemo


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice boat! Congratulations and good luck with her. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Gatorjaw (May 1, 2007)

Congrats Alex! Very nice indeed. I hope it works out for ya. You still got an open invitation for a "Bullet" ride! Don't forget us on the g forum. Give me a buzz if your over my way!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Updates? Water pics? ;D


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

got pics of it in the water still working on getting some on the trailer after its nice wax job, 


Alex


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Also dealing with a damn fuel prob right now as well i know how to fix it just a matter of having time to fix the prob then get it in the water to make sure it is fixed.


ALEX


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

here are some more pics of the new ride and one of what it would look like with a trolling motor.






































Alex


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

that is a sweet boat. i like it.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I want one


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

here is a video i shot on tuesday down near matanzas, it was shot between matanzas and bings landing. for most of the video we had a good 1.5 to 2,0 foot chop going.

[media]http://vid311.photobucket.com/albums/kk449/islander1225/009-1.flv[/media]


Alex


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

cool! BTW to add video to the forum this is all you need...


```
[media]http://vid311.photobucket.com/albums/kk449/islander1225/009-1.flv[/media]
```
Cheers
Cap.t Jan


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

THANKS JAN I WAS WONDERING HOW TO DO IT.


ALEX


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Not a problem, congrats on the ride.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Here is the new addition to the boat , put the boat in the garage yesterday and worked on it all day.

wish the rain would stop for a couple hours so i could take her out and test it out.





























Alex


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Here is the new addition to the boat , put the boat in the garage yesterday and worked on it all day.
> 
> wish the rain would stop for a couple hours so i could take her out and test it out.
> 
> ...


I'm envious man. Nice. Any particular reason you went with a freshwater TM? I thought you went saltwater mostly...


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Well for one price lol, two i am very anal about taking care of the boat so the motor will get a very good cleaning after each use, if i was a guide i would have gone with a saltwater motor but since i mainly fish one day a week sometimes 2 this motor will do the trick just fine.


Alex


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Well for one price lol, two i am very anal about taking care of the boat so the motor will get a very good cleaning after each use, if i was a guide i would have gone with a saltwater motor but since i mainly fish one day a week sometimes 2 this motor will do the trick just fine.
> 
> 
> Alex


I want this one for the J16 :

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_103794_151012002_151000000_151012000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT#reviews

But, everyone keeps saying to go with Minn Kota...are they that much better quality? Or is it like Ford vs GM?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Well for one price lol, two i am very anal about taking care of the boat so the motor will get a very good cleaning after each use, if i was a guide i would have gone with a saltwater motor but since i mainly fish one day a week sometimes 2 this motor will do the trick just fine.
> >
> >
> > Alex
> ...



You really could get away with a fresh water one. Plenty of people on here use them. My buddy's been using one for over a year in salt water with no problems, and the guy who sold him the boat used it in salt water for several years before him.  A rep from Minn Kota said that the only difference as far as the actual construction of the motor's is the saltwater ones have a primer and paint process to help it from corroding. As where the freshwater ones just get black paint.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

when I bought my skiff it had a freshwater trolling motor. you could tell it had age because there was a lot of corrosion but it still work. you can probably get a few years out of it with good cleaning.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

so how fast is it?


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

> so how fast is it?


I think it did 36 mph with two of us in it Sunday. We are both over the 200 pound mark as well lol.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

bolt a sacrificial anode to the trolling motor shaft to help prevent corrosion.

Nice boat.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

it did 36.2 with 2 guys over the 200 pound mark, 18 gallons of gas, 15 gal livewell full of water two batteries,and a 45 pound trolling motor, and 4 rod and reels and tackle.


Alex


----------

